# new GTP enclosure build



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

one of my new builds


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 22, 2011)

Love the black interior - beats white big time.


----------



## Kurto (Jan 22, 2011)

Top work! Black is always best!

Nice Pythons too!


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 22, 2011)

What're the dimensions? It looks really nice. So do the snakes!


----------



## hurcorh (Jan 22, 2011)

black enclosures are the way to go when it comes to GTP's. how have you sealed the enclosure and the paint?


----------



## Jessica (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow that is amazing!! 

What do u use to paint it black, that would not be toxic for the snakes?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

its a 4ft x 3ft x2ft enclosure 
paint is Wattyl Solaguard


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jan 22, 2011)

looks good mate! what size heat panel are you sin to heat it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

that ones a 75w


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Jan 22, 2011)

The enclosure looks great in Black, and the vines and natural looking branches set it off perfectly. I would love something similar in my lounge room


----------



## ramzee86 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thats sick! i bought all my crap for my GTP enclosure today, should do alright!


----------



## Lozza (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks fantastic


----------



## Mr.James (Jan 22, 2011)

VERY NICE! 

How's that paint holding up on the melamine? 

& what kind of tracks will you use?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

Good stuff ramzee86, the hardest part will be waiting for it to arrive! make sure you load us with pics mate 

thanks Lozza 

and Mr.Boyd its ply, I hate melamine with a passion!!!!
im just using the cheap plastic tracks from bunnings as im out of money now 
those snakes destroy my bank account


----------



## pistachio117 (Jan 22, 2011)

Very nice enclosure I'm sure they'll be happy


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

anyone want to make me a rockwall for it?


----------



## Sel (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow, thats amazing.. im soo getting you to make me one!
Those vines look familiar


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

ermmmm did i say i was giving them vines to you?


----------



## Sel (Jan 22, 2011)

No. not those ones..you gave me other ones


----------



## dadaman (Jan 23, 2011)

How easy was it to apply the paint to the melamine? Much fumes? and how resistant is it to scratching?


----------



## atothej09 (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks slick!


----------



## hurcorh (Jan 23, 2011)

is it okay to house green tree pythons together? is this a male and female?


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 23, 2011)

hurcorh said:


> is it okay to house green tree pythons together? is this a male and female?



Adult males housed together can be a problem but pairs or 2 females are ok together.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2011)

its a plywood box not melamine! as much fumes as a freshly painted house i guess?
as for the scratches, i have the same thing only larger with a lace monitor in it and it seems fine 
and i keep all my pythons in pairs and have never had any problems, i even have an enclosure with a trio in it


----------



## AM Pythons (Jan 23, 2011)

very nice farma... greens look great aswell....


----------

